# Not done yet!



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Couple little raccoons from the last two nights. I caught two big boars the two nights before but forgot the pics.....grrrrrrr.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Good job. Looks like their still furred out pretty well.


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Good going man!! Keep after em!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice job Jon, Your raccoons should keep their fur for a bit with snow still on the ground.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Lookimg good!


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

Nice Job CJ, thanks for sharing the pictures too. When does MN trapping season end?


----------



## coyotejon (Feb 4, 2010)

Our muskrat and mink ended the last day of Feb, raccoon and fox close the 15th of this month(only a couple days left, but I got another one last night!), coyote are year round, and beaver goes to April 30th. Of course we have fisher, marten, otter, and cat seasons but they were all done a couple months ago. Thanks guys. These raccoons are moving like crazy with this warm up! Caught one every night for the last five nights. More pics to come. I am going to start beaver trapping this week too before I go back to work for the season! Gonna be busy!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice looking raccoons, got a couple coming around at night driving my killer, raccoon-dog crazy.


----------



## Mick105 (Jan 6, 2012)

I am seeing a bunch of raccoons out moving too but our season ended Jan. 31. Good Luck on the last couple days.


----------

